# Playmate Look



## ultraserval (Jul 18, 2009)

I kinda absolutely totally love the whole smokey-eyed/nude-or-baby pink- lipped look of Playmates. So, I definitely did that today.

Here's a picture:



The rest of my pictures, I already extremely edited for Facebook with pink overlays and gradients and whatnot, but this one wasn't really touched minus a quick blur of the skin.

Anyways, sorry I don't have a picture of the lid closed, but I'll redo this look later as a video tutorial once my birthday rolls around and a shiny new camcorder becomes my own.

Here's what you need for this look:

White All-Over Shimmer Stick from Mary-Kate and Ashley [It says D9 on the bottom.]
NYX Shadow in Grey
MAC Beauty Marked Shadow
L.A. Colors Glittering Starlet Eyeshadow in Bette [use the black glittery shadow]
Victoria's Secret Mosaic Highlighter
NARS Blush in Orgasm
MAC Bronzer in Golden
NYX Lipstick in Strawberry Milk
NYX Lipliner in Auburn
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Black
Maybelline XXL Extensions Mascara in Brownish Black


I always start off with my eyes before even putting any foundation on, that way I can just wipe away any fallout and it won't ruin my foundation.

1. Start with the Shimmer Stick in in the inner corners of your eye and halfway across your lid. Also drag the same Shimmer Stick across the lower lash line parallel to where it is on your lid.

2. Apply NYX Grey Eyeshadow from between the middle of your lid and the inner corner, and extend it all across your lid. Do the same to the lower lash line.

3. Apply the Black color from the Bette Palette as an extended curved cat eye. Apply it to the outer part of the lower lash line. Blend it all nicely.

4. Do your brows as you would normally.

5. Apply Beauty Marked to your waterline and as liner across yourupper lash line.

6. Add the primer from the Maybelline mascara on to the roots of your upper lashes in a back and forth motion. Then, add the L'Oreal mascara in the same fashion, but don't extend it to the tips of your lashes.

7. Add the primer to the tips of your lashes, continuously doing it until you reach the desired length. Add the Maybelline mascara to the tips, achieving the desired length.

8. Swipe the Highlighter on your cheekbones. Apply the Bronzer in the hollows of your cheek and on your temples. Then, finish with the NARS Blush on your apples.

9. Swipe the NYX Lipliner on, and finish by applying the NYX Lipstick with a lip brush.

Voila! Your makeup is centerfold-worthy!


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

I love how you detailed out all the steps...makes it easy for someone to follow. Can't wait for the lids closed shot cuz I might have to invest in more NYX.

I saw Playmate and was like Specktra has a nudes section?!


----------



## stronqerx (Jul 22, 2009)

great job, very sexy


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 22, 2009)

i like it! i really like this style make-up, too.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Jul 22, 2009)

^its great i love that style too!


----------



## bratface (Jul 22, 2009)

Stunning, I like your skin lol.


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Aug 6, 2009)

This came out great! I LOVE this look!


----------

